# Walmart!



## Weld Inspector (Mar 14, 2020)

My world has just been shaken searched "reylight" 

Theres an anodized ti lan with 16 trits for sale thru walmart! What is happening? First the corona virus now this man my week is shot


----------



## boo5ted (Mar 14, 2020)

Gotta link? I want to see proof.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 15, 2020)

It’s sold by sp hardware on Walmart’s website. Order is just fulfilled by Walmart. Still on the site though


----------



## Weld Inspector (Mar 15, 2020)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reylight...iwxTDx5DIoTrvLpM1TrIO2vKOLhiTZBQaArEkEALw_wcB


----------

